# Lens Repairs



## phil hill (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,

I recently dropped my nikon with the 18-55 vr lens. The lens is now 'loose' - but still seems to work.

Does anyone know of a decent camera repair shop in thew leeds/Bradford area UK?

Cheers

Phil


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You should speak to Bob Frazier.


----------



## phil hill (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry for being thick but I'm new to the forum.

Is he on it? If so do I just search for him?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

phil hill said:


> Sorry for being thick but I'm new to the forum.
> 
> Is he on it? If so do I just search for him?
> 
> ...


He's a big hitter in the lens repair world;

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/File:Robert_Frazier.jpg


----------

